# New song "Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over" (Strats, Legion, SD2, Haunted Shores-esque)



## C2Aye (Dec 21, 2011)

I had been wanting to do something Haunted Shores-esque and started recording this about 6 months before abandoning all hope of finishing it. Got going with it last night and really felt inspired to finish it. I added a sub-drop to one of my songs for the first time ever as well, although they're quite overused so I probably won't resort to it in the future . Also added a post-rock style section in the middle for good measure and some synth arpeggios here and there. And I have a real bass too 

Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over by C2Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Tell me what you think guys, slightly unexplored territory musically!

EDIT: Free download link here if you can't get it from soundcloud http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.mp3


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Heard it on facebook, its really killer! The tone definitely reminds me of the one misha and mark made for the songs


----------



## Fiction (Dec 22, 2011)

This is awesome, should definitely write more of this seeing as Marks working with Periphery now. I think we need more Haunted Shores sounding music, as its ma favourite 

Also, Awesome mix, tone and composition!


----------



## Larcher (Dec 22, 2011)

love it, always


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 22, 2011)

i tried to like it and then i got an arrow in the knee...

Nah, just trolling on you man!!! great stuff!!! really like the mix!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 22, 2011)

fuck what a great song dude....man i cant stop listening to it..


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 22, 2011)

Exceptionally awesome man. Everything I've heard from you has been interesting and exceedingly listenable. Great job!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 22, 2011)

Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Heard it on facebook, its really killer! The tone definitely reminds me of the one misha and mark made for the songs



Funnily enough, it's just the tone I've been using for both my 7 and strat since I've recorded my album. I think it must just suit this style the best! Thanks dude!



Fiction said:


> This is awesome, should definitely write more of this seeing as Marks working with Periphery now. I think we need more Haunted Shores sounding music, as its ma favourite
> 
> Also, Awesome mix, tone and composition!



Well, I think they're used Scarlett for the new album, which served as inspiration for the opening of this song (you could probably tell!). But yeah, this style of writing really agrees with me and I'll definitely try to put out more stuff like this! Thanks man, my mixes are seeming to come together really well these days!



Larcher said:


> love it, always







Purelojik said:


> fuck what a great song dude....man i cant stop listening to it..



Keep listening to it then, don't stop  Cheers dude, really appreciate it!



Mordacain said:


> Exceptionally awesome man. Everything I've heard from you has been interesting and exceedingly listenable. Great job!



Thanks man, I'm glad you feel that way! I guess I've put more emphasis on nice sounding chords and melody as opposed to teh br00talz, so maybe I'm just mainstream like that  Thanks though dude, appreciate it!

Any more feedback on the track guys? Mixwise or compostion wise? Or flat out criticism? Lay it on me!


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 22, 2011)

So good dude. Favorited on Soundcloud as Mars Module. I don't have anything negative to say, just keep it up.


----------



## Creech (Dec 22, 2011)

Fucking Brilliant. Great work. I've shared it on Facebook; I hope a lot of you guys do that with stuff you like, it helps promote all of us starving artists.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 22, 2011)

I dig it! It's nice and clean sounding. Everything is in it's place. Bravo!


----------



## Radicz0r (Dec 22, 2011)

Diggin' the hell outta this, also shared on fb. Keep it up!


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Dec 22, 2011)

Fucking sweet, as ever.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 22, 2011)

Ramsey said:


> So good dude. Favorited on Soundcloud as Mars Module. I don't have anything negative to say, just keep it up.



Thanks man, and I appreciate the favourite on Soundcloud too 



Creech said:


> Fucking Brilliant. Great work. I've shared it on Facebook; I hope a lot of you guys do that with stuff you like, it helps promote all of us starving artists.



Awesome dude, fantastic that you shared on facebook. It's definitely a good way to spread the word, cheers!



Speculum Speculorum said:


> I dig it! It's nice and clean sounding. Everything is in it's place. Bravo!



Cheers, I'm really happy that my mixes are coming together the way that they are!



Radicz0r said:


> Diggin' the hell outta this, also shared on fb. Keep it up!



Thanks man, cheers for sharing and I'll definitely try my best to keep the standard of song I release high!



Oxidation_Shed said:


> Fucking sweet, as ever.



Cheers bro, glad you like it! I answered your comment on soundcloud about impulses too 

Any more feedback guys? Keep it coming!


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 22, 2011)

This is excellent dude. The synth line after the clean section is so cool. The guitars aren't quite doing it for me for some reason and I feel it could use just a little more low end but aside from that it's awesome.


----------



## Moonfridge (Dec 22, 2011)

Brilliant dude. Very very Haunted Shores'esq 

Great work


----------



## niffnoff (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to write like this. Then I took a knee in the arrow..

Seriously this is fucking.. yeah wow <3


----------



## anne (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice, as usual! In the way of constructive criticism, the compression might be closing the sound space and harshing up the spectrum a bit, but my opinions are always in the minority.


----------



## Nakon14 (Dec 22, 2011)

ahh this is awesome! Good work!!!


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds great dude! the treblemongous guitars are aaaalmost killing my ears but it works well!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 23, 2011)

Been rocking this for a few times now. Really awesome!


----------



## SettleMoore (Dec 23, 2011)

Loving this, good work.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Dec 23, 2011)

Checked this out on Facebook, really awesome dude. Love your work.


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

I finally had the time to listen to this.

I'm away from my studio desk so I'm listening through crappy headphones...

even with these pieces of crap I was rocking out. So good man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2011)

Good shit this is...


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 23, 2011)

I would not have questioned it if somebody told me this was a Haunted shores song. Great composition and tones.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very well done. Downloaded!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 23, 2011)

Enselmis said:


> This is excellent dude. The synth line after the clean section is so cool. The guitars aren't quite doing it for me for some reason and I feel it could use just a little more low end but aside from that it's awesome.



Thanks man. It's probably the tone I was going for isn't very low orientated. Plus I used a strat  Glad you like the synths though man!



Moonfridge said:


> Brilliant dude. Very very Haunted Shores'esq
> 
> Great work



Exactly what I was going for  Cheers dude!



niffnoff said:


> I used to write like this. Then I took a knee in the arrow..
> 
> Seriously this is fucking.. yeah wow <3



I can see how knees to the arrow can be a serious issue 

Cheers man, appreciate it 



anne said:


> Very nice, as usual! In the way of constructive criticism, the compression might be closing the sound space and harshing up the spectrum a bit, but my opinions are always in the minority.



I'm a compression fanboy, as are a bunch of people here. I think it's that particular 'djent' styling that it brings out, and don't always think that if our view is a minority view that it doesn't matter, sometimes you get the best feedback that way! Cheers man!



Nakon14 said:


> ahh this is awesome! Good work!!!



Thanks man 



Phrygian said:


> Sounds great dude! the treblemongous guitars are aaaalmost killing my ears but it works well!



Gotta love the treblemongous guitars. That's what single coils in a strat are for, haha! Cheers man, glad you like it!



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Been rocking this for a few times now. Really awesome!



Thanks man, glad you like! Not my usual stylings I'll admit but definitely something I want to work more in!



SettleMoore said:


> Loving this, good work.





mikemueller2112 said:


> Checked this out on Facebook, really awesome dude. Love your work.



Thanks man, pretty sweet how facebook is becoming a great way to get your music across! Thanks again!



KingAenarion said:


> I finally had the time to listen to this.
> 
> I'm away from my studio desk so I'm listening through crappy headphones...
> 
> even with these pieces of crap I was rocking out. So good man!



That's the plan with my mixes, hopefully getting them to sound good regardless of what you're listening on  Glad you like the tune man!



Konfyouzd said:


> Good shit this is...



Cheers!



Customisbetter said:


> I would not have questioned it if somebody told me this was a Haunted shores song. Great composition and tones.



Some high praise indeed, I do very much enjoy that style. Thank again man!



danieluber1337 said:


> Very well done. Downloaded!



Cheers man, glad you liked it enough to download!

Bit of news, this is the first of my songs to get over 1000 plays on soundcloud and it's been up for, like what, a day and a bit? Crazy! The downloads have almost maxed out for my lousy free soundcloud account so I'll get a dropbox up or something for more downloads!

More feedback on the track/mix would be tremendous guys! 

EDIT: Free download link here if you're no longer able to download it from soundcloud http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.mp3


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 24, 2011)

Cheeky bump


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoa. Such a powerful mix man!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 24, 2011)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Whoa. Such a powerful mix man!



Thanks man, really appreciate it 

Also, I have this posted over at the Andy Sneap forums as well and a lot of the feedback seems to be directed at the mix having too much compression and the mix pumping a bit as well. I don't know whether it's the 'djent' stylings or not but I'm really struggling to hear that sometimes, probably because I'm too used to hearing my own mixes and that a lot of 'djent' bands seem to be that way. Am I missing the glaringly obvious here or something?

Oh, and any other feedback would be cool too


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2011)

Been listenting to this a lot since you posted it but forgot to comment! 
Absolutely incredible dude and great mix. Really nice playing. I agree that it could easily pass as a HS song, though there is plenty of your own style in there too. That Strat sounds so good!

About the compression, I think you're right. Their forum seems to focus a lot more around the traditional sound. This reminds me a lot of Bulbs mixes with the 'Periphery snare' and heavy compression. I don't think it's a bad thing - but definitely something that could be seen as a problem if you're not used to this genre. 
I do however think that most 'djenty' stuff would/does sound a bit better with a more normal mix.
Compare these for example;
Mayones 8 String Test Clip by iambulb on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
BKP Emerald 7 test by Nolly on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

One of the reasons I'm very much looking forward to Nolly producing Peripherys new materials. 

I think a lot of the problem comes from the snare though probably most of it is in mastering. It's definitely not a sound I dislike though, and it does suit this music.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 25, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Been listenting to this a lot since you posted it but forgot to comment!
> Absolutely incredible dude and great mix. Really nice playing. I agree that it could easily pass as a HS song, though there is plenty of your own style in there too. That Strat sounds so good!
> 
> About the compression, I think you're right. Their forum seems to focus a lot more around the traditional sound. This reminds me a lot of Bulbs mixes with the 'Periphery snare' and heavy compression. I don't think it's a bad thing - but definitely something that could be seen as a problem if you're not used to this genre.
> ...



Cheers dude, always good to hear your input!

Yeah, I was thinking that I couldn't actually hear that much wrong with my mix, so it must just be a stylistic thing in 'djent' music (I hate using that word so much, but it's just so easy and descriptive!). I'm quite happy that I wasn't just incapable of hearing the obvious!

I'm also very keen to have Nolly and Mark Holcomb working on the new Peripherah record, and I'll see the fruits of their labour when they tour the UK with Dream Theater 

Also, thanks for the Christmas present of over 1500 plays in 3 days on soundcloud for 'Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over' and reaching the 100 download limit on soundcloud, it's really made my month! 

As always, it's still for free download so you can get it from dropbox http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.mp3


----------



## Die Super (Dec 25, 2011)

Bravo maestro


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 25, 2011)

Die Super said:


> Bravo maestro



Cheers dude!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 25, 2011)

Personally, I'm a fan of compressed mixes  To each his own!

Oh, and I was playing Skyrim last night and a guard in Solitude said that to me... I knew that the artwork for this song was in Whiterun! That brazier was all too familiar, and so was the city gate... I just didn't recognize the helm until I saw one in my inventory.

You, sir, have good taste.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 25, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of compressed mixes  To each his own!
> 
> Oh, and I was playing Skyrim last night and a guard in Solitude said that to me... I knew that the artwork for this song was in Whiterun! That brazier was all too familiar, and so was the city gate... I just didn't recognize the helm until I saw one in my inventory.
> 
> You, sir, have good taste.



Well, I am too apparently, I think I was confused because to my ears it didn't sound too compressed but just what I did for all my mixes. I'm not going for a 'traditional' mix so I could perhaps just ignore the advice I got on the Andy Sneap forum. Well, maybe not all of it but just most of it!

And yeah, that pic was just a google search to be honest, but it is indeed in Whiterun. I've clocked far too many hours of gameplay on Skyrim, so a Skyrim title seemed relevant. Plus, I didn't quote the meme exactly, I kinda switched it around...a little bit...

Cheers man

Any more feedback would be joyous to us all!


----------



## spilla (Dec 26, 2011)

Couldnt count how many times ive listen to this, great tune. Hate to ask but any chance of getting some screenshots of you bass buss? Sounds ridiculously chunky.


----------



## cthom124 (Dec 26, 2011)

dude downloaded suck a cool song gonna be a great inspiration for me


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 26, 2011)

spilla said:


> Couldnt count how many times ive listen to this, great tune. Hate to ask but any chance of getting some screenshots of you bass buss? Sounds ridiculously chunky.



Thanks man, I'm glad you like the song! And no worries about asking about settings etc, I'm more than happy to share. This image shows my Guitar Rig 4 settings for my bass tone as well as my post-processing which is a high pass at 80Hz and a Stillwell Rocket Compressor bass preset.









cthom124 said:


> dude downloaded suck a cool song gonna be a great inspiration for me



Cheers for downloading man, you should listen to Haunted Shores if you want inspiration for this style of music as well! Thanks again!



fuhugwagads said:


> arrowtotheknee.jpg



Super cool story bro  Although I'd prefer to know what you made of the song and mix 

Any more feedback on the track would be awesome folks


----------



## anne (Dec 26, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> I'm really struggling to hear that sometimes, probably because I'm too used to hearing my own mixes and that a lot of 'djent' bands seem to be that way. Am I missing the glaringly obvious here or something?



If you commit to doing a new mix without heavy compression, you'll get used to that and start hearing the difference when you couldn't before. Happened to me, at least.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 26, 2011)

anne said:


> If you commit to doing a new mix without heavy compression, you'll get used to that and start hearing the difference when you couldn't before. Happened to me, at least.



Definitely worth a shot. I'm just beginning to overhaul my sounds in anticipation of a new release (already have a shiny improved guitar tone, I'm hesitate to say new because I haven't changed too much!) so it may be one of my experiments!


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 26, 2011)

Man, I've just been listening to this so much, I had to comment twice in your thread C2Aye  

The bass tone is just ridiculous. Apologies if you already posted this, but what are you using as far as distortion tone and the clean tone is concerned? The clean tone is especially creamy. Meaning great..


----------



## spilla (Dec 26, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks man, I'm glad you like the song! And no worries about asking about settings etc, I'm more than happy to share. This image shows my Guitar Rig 4 settings for my bass tone as well as my post-processing which is a high pass at 80Hz and a Stillwell Rocket Compressor bass preset.



Very kind of you C2Aye, much appreciated. Gave this listen through my headphones, cool panning on the soft guitars/reversed lead part.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 27, 2011)

Ramsey said:


> Man, I've just been listening to this so much, I had to comment twice in your thread C2Aye
> 
> The bass tone is just ridiculous. Apologies if you already posted this, but what are you using as far as distortion tone and the clean tone is concerned? The clean tone is especially creamy. Meaning great..



Cheers man, I'm really happy people are liking the bass tone! And as for my clean and distorted tone, these pics should help 

Distorted:






Clean:






Hope that helps and sorry for the gigantic pictures!



spilla said:


> Very kind of you C2Aye, much appreciated. Gave this listen through my headphones, cool panning on the soft guitars/reversed lead part.



No worries, I'm happy to help! I recorded for about 4 years before discovering amp sims, DAWS, Superior Drummer 2, etc so I understand the difficulty in getting your stuff to sound as good as you want it to sound!

Any more feedback on the track or mix would be awesome, keeping it coming


----------



## Ramsey (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to say C2Aye, that is a really interesting setup for your distortion. I had no idea you could get such gnarly tones out of Guitar Rig 4, I've heard that the cleans on it are insane but whats crazier is your distortion tone! Well it seems to be the Legion doing a lot of the work, but still.

Thanks for sharing man, that's pretty cool.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 27, 2011)

Ramsey said:


> I have to say C2Aye, that is a really interesting setup for your distortion. I had no idea you could get such gnarly tones out of Guitar Rig 4, I've heard that the cleans on it are insane but whats crazier is your distortion tone! Well it seems to be the Legion doing a lot of the work, but still.
> 
> Thanks for sharing man, that's pretty cool.



The majority of the tone comes from LeGion, I'm just using guitar rig as the sort of 'pedal board' before the amp, hence the compressor, tubescreamer and noise gate. The cleans you can get out of Guitar Rig are gorgeous however, as are the effects!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Guitar Rigs cleans are amazing to my ears, although I've never been able to get a nice distorted tone. I've only just recently jumped over to the GR with Screamer/Noise Reduc + LeGion.. need to find some good impulses though.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 27, 2011)

Fiction said:


> ^ Guitar Rigs cleans are amazing to my ears, although I've never been able to get a nice distorted tone. I've only just recently jumped over to the GR with Screamer/Noise Reduc + LeGion.. need to find some good impulses though.



Yeah, I've never gotten a decent distorted tone out of it, it's all a bit too fizzy and lacks meat to it. Legion is a much better alternative for it, while Guitar Rig has its uses elsewhere.

You should check out the sticky impulse FAQ thread, there's a big pack of free impulses kicking about (page 2 I think?), some of which I use for my tones. Definitely worth a shot 

EDIT: Also, adding to the tones discussion, in this particular song I'm using my Fender Stratocaster so you're hearing single coil tones for the distortion and split coil tones for the cleans. Keep that in mind just in case you're wondering why your Bare Knuckles/Dimarzios/EMG's are producing the same tones with the same setup!


----------



## Kairos (Dec 27, 2011)

The high end to the main guitar tone sounded really frail. Everything else is killer though. I dig it, especially the snare and solo tone. Nice song.


----------



## MNhahn (Dec 27, 2011)

What kind of strat are you using?


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 28, 2011)

Kairos said:


> The high end to the main guitar tone sounded really frail. Everything else is killer though. I dig it, especially the snare and solo tone. Nice song.



Cheers man, glad you like the tune. Stranglely enough, the solo tone is pretty much the same amp set-up but with slightly more gain and with delay and reverb after it, using the same Strat but on the neck pickup. I guess it must be the neck pickup that's making the difference! And yeah, that's just how the high end sounds on a Strat. I absolutely love it, but everybody has their opinions! Thanks again man!



MNhahn said:


> What kind of strat are you using?



Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster, 2006 model with noiseless samarium cobalt pickups, all single coil. It also comes with the 'S-1' switch, but I never use it because I prefer the regular tones from the normal 5 way selector. It's a dream to play and despite having single coils, it stands up amazingly under high gain, mainly because the pickups don't have as much 'twang' as other Strats as well as a more balanced midrange. The clean tones are superb as well, just as you'd expect from a Strat and the split coil sounds make me so happy. I love this guitar to bits 






Edit: Oh, if you want tabs for the songs 'Orion', 'Double Helix' and 'Messier Object', check out the thread for my album, just finished the Orion tab last night as well


----------



## GTailly (Dec 28, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> Cheers man, glad you like the tune. Stranglely enough, the solo tone is pretty much the same amp set-up but with slightly more gain and with delay and reverb after it, using the same Strat but on the neck pickup. I guess it must be the neck pickup that's making the difference! And yeah, that's just how the high end sounds on a Strat. I absolutely love it, but everybody has their opinions! Thanks again man!


 
It sure sounds freaking good to my ears too!
I love your guitar tone sir and you actually convinced me to tweak mine to sound similar to this. 

Awesome song by the way! I just went over to your facebook bandpage and really enjoyed what I heard! I'll try to promote for you when I get time. 

Keep it coming.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 28, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> It sure sounds freaking good to my ears too!
> I love your guitar tone sir and you actually convinced me to tweak mine to sound similar to this.
> 
> Awesome song by the way! I just went over to your facebook bandpage and really enjoyed what I heard! I'll try to promote for you when I get time.
> ...



Haha, cheers dude. I've always been kind of a treble jocky when I started playing, to the point of bad tones but I think I've found a way to do it tastefully now, especially with the Strat. It's definitely a fun tone to mess about with.

And I'm glad you like the song, and thanks for checking out the facebook  I have an album kicking about too somewhere if you feel like a free download!

EDIT: One week on soundcloud, over 2000 plays. Wow you guys are awesome


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh! I just saw the link for your album! Will definitely download when I get home from work.  Thanks!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks man, appreciate you taking the time to listen to it. Let me know what you think of it after you do!

Any more feedback on the track? Your responses have been fantastic so far!


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

My pleasure man.

I have been playing and composing in bands for years now and poeple that actually really take the time to listen and appreciate what you are doing is rare and immensely appreciated so I try to keep my eyes open for new good musicians and taking the time to comment on what they are doing is always a pleasure for me. 

I will listen to your album probably tonight while my drummer is at my place. I'll give you feedbacks for sure man!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 29, 2011)

Inhaler said:


> My pleasure man.
> 
> I have been playing and composing in bands for years now and poeple that actually really take the time to listen and appreciate what you are doing is rare and immensely appreciated so I try to keep my eyes open for new good musicians and taking the time to comment on what they are doing is always a pleasure for me.
> 
> I will listen to your album probably tonight while my drummer is at my place. I'll give you feedbacks for sure man!



Awesome dude, thanks. And that's a great view to have, I've found a couple of awesome bands/musicians by just taking the time to listen as well! Cheers!


----------



## prh (Dec 29, 2011)

WHY HAVE I NEVER COMMENTED IN YOUR THREADS AFTER LISTENING TO THE SONGS FOR AGES

although theres no real point cos i never have anything to say

except i love you

and i want more albums


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 29, 2011)

prh said:


> WHY HAVE I NEVER COMMENTED IN YOUR THREADS AFTER LISTENING TO THE SONGS FOR AGES
> 
> although theres no real point cos i never have anything to say
> 
> ...



See, that wasn't so hard, you just have to open yourself up and let the feelings flow.



New 5/6 track EP in February if I am able to write and record everything in the two weeks I have between exams finishing and university starting for second semester.


----------



## prh (Dec 29, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> See, that wasn't so hard, you just have to open yourself up and let the feelings flow.
> 
> 
> 
> New 5/6 track EP in February if I am able to write and record everything in the two weeks I have between exams finishing and university starting for second semester.



ill race you to it then haha, im aiming for late jan/early feb with about 7-8 tracks depending how they turn out


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

prh said:


> ill race you to it then haha, im aiming for late jan/early feb with about 7-8 tracks depending how they turn out



Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## GTailly (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey man, I finally got the chance to download the album and listen to it entirely and I must say I really love it!
Awesome music and reeeaaal sweet production!
I will definitely recommend this to some friends. 

Keep in touch!

EDIT: Sorry did not realize I double-posted...


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 30, 2011)

prh said:


> ill race you to it then haha, im aiming for late jan/early feb with about 7-8 tracks depending how they turn out



Oh, it's on 



Inhaler said:


> Hey man, I finally got the chance to download the album and listen to it entirely and I must say I really love it!
> Awesome music and reeeaaal sweet production!
> I will definitely recommend this to some friends.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, glad you liked the album! And cheers for sharing, I really appreciate it!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 31, 2011)

Last cheeky bump


----------



## pylyo (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool music.
I used to own exact strat like this one. Fantastic guitar.


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 31, 2011)

pylyo said:


> Cool music.
> I used to own exact strat like this one. Fantastic guitar.



Cheers man, glad you like the tune. And yeah, it's an awesome guitar, can't fault it. Playing it right now 

Remember, since soundcloud has run out of downloads, you can download the track here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.mp3

And 'like' my facebook if you enjoyed listening if you please  Sithu Aye | Facebook


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 1, 2012)

Final final cheeky bump


----------



## flint757 (Jan 2, 2012)

There is nothing I don't like about this. The synth, the strat, the chords, the mix just all awesome.

Can't wait for your EP


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 2, 2012)

flint757 said:


> There is nothing I don't like about this. The synth, the strat, the chords, the mix just all awesome.
> 
> Can't wait for your EP



Thanks man, really appreciate it!

And considering I haven't almost all of my EP, I'm quite interested to hear how it turns out as well!


----------



## TGN (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome stuff


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 2, 2012)

TGN said:


> Awesome stuff



Thanks man, I'm glad you like!


----------



## Sebski (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Haunted Shores-esque. Quite enjoyed that, and your guitar tone is sick man. Are you using VSTs and stuff?

My only complaint is that the kinda breakdownish section at 1:06 doesn't have the most interesting rhythm. I just kinda wanted something more syncopated, but that's just personal preference. But sick tune man, nice one. Exactly the kinda music I'm looking for these days.

If you get the time, it'd be nice to get your opinion on a track of mine. A Lack Of Speech by SebYumGoong on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free I know the production's no where near as good as yours, but judge it composition-wise. Anything you could suggest as well to make my mix clearer?


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 2, 2012)

Sebski said:


> Very Haunted Shores-esque. Quite enjoyed that, and your guitar tone is sick man. Are you using VSTs and stuff?
> 
> My only complaint is that the kinda breakdownish section at 1:06 doesn't have the most interesting rhythm. I just kinda wanted something more syncopated, but that's just personal preference. But sick tune man, nice one. Exactly the kinda music I'm looking for these days.
> 
> If you get the time, it'd be nice to get your opinion on a track of mine. A Lack Of Speech by SebYumGoong on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free I know the production's no where near as good as yours, but judge it composition-wise. Anything you could suggest as well to make my mix clearer?



Thanks man, glad you like it  I am indeed using vst's, there are pictures of my set up on the previous page if you're curious. And yeah, I guess the rhythm is simple but that's exactly what I wanted. A technical syncopated part would have taken away the impact of the section in my opinion, but I guess we'll all have our opinion on sections of the tune!

I'll take a listen to your track as well, if you have a thread for it in recording studio I can post there or otherwise I can just PM you my thoughts. Thanks again for listening!


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Jan 3, 2012)

I really fucking love this man. You are seriously my new favourite djentleman, this song is everything I aspire to. Keep it up dude!


----------



## Sebski (Jan 3, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Thanks man, glad you like it  I am indeed using vst's, there are pictures of my set up on the previous page if you're curious. And yeah, I guess the rhythm is simple but that's exactly what I wanted. A technical syncopated part would have taken away the impact of the section in my opinion, but I guess we'll all have our opinion on sections of the tune!
> 
> I'll take a listen to your track as well, if you have a thread for it in recording studio I can post there or otherwise I can just PM you my thoughts. Thanks again for listening!



Yeah I get what you mean actually by the impact thing. It's good 

And yeah sure here's the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...k-speech-proggy-post-hardcore-demo-track.html


----------



## Tapaska (Jan 3, 2012)

This. Is. Tits.


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 3, 2012)

Nerd Destroyer said:


> I really fucking love this man. You are seriously my new favourite djentleman, this song is everything I aspire to. Keep it up dude!



Cheers man, I'm glad you like my stuff enough to consider me your favourite djentleman! Thanks again dude 



Sebski said:


> Yeah I get what you mean actually by the impact thing. It's good
> 
> And yeah sure here's the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...k-speech-proggy-post-hardcore-demo-track.html



I'll take a look at the thread then 



Tapaska said:


> This. Is. Tits.



Thanks dude, glad you like it!


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 4, 2012)

Although it's probably about time I let this thread die


----------



## dertillo (Jan 5, 2012)

If you ever need a shouter and have some lyrics, it would be nice to work with you.
Really nice stuff. ^^


----------



## spilla (Jan 5, 2012)

Do plan on tabbing this song? Would love to get a hold of those if you ever do.


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 5, 2012)

dertillo said:


> If you ever need a shouter and have some lyrics, it would be nice to work with you.
> Really nice stuff. ^^



Cheers man. I total shit at writing lyrics though 



spilla said:


> Do plan on tabbing this song? Would love to get a hold of those if you ever do.



I started a tab a few weeks ago. If you check my facebook from time to time, I'll be posting it there, although probably in this thread as well!


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Jan 7, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Cheers man. I total shit at writing lyrics though
> 
> 
> 
> I started a tab a few weeks ago. If you check my facebook from time to time, I'll be posting it there, although probably in this thread as well!



Can't even wait. =D


----------



## hypotc (Feb 7, 2012)

BUMP for tab.


Also, great tune!


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 9, 2012)

hypotc said:


> BUMP for tab.
> 
> 
> Also, great tune!



Tab will be done very soon, I have free time nao


----------



## C2Aye (Feb 21, 2012)

Bumped for tab. I know I've already posted this in my EP thread but a few people have asked for it in this thread as well.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Arrow + Knee = Adventure Over.rar


----------



## hypotc (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet, thanks!


----------

